# More high spots than low spots: a pre-level level job?



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

I do not want to raise the overall soil level of my front yard; if anything it is already higher than I'd like next to the concrete in a few places. But some of the worst spots in it as far as being smooth and level are high spots rather than low spots, and I don't want to sand enough to bring the whole thing up to them.

So . . . have any of you taken high spots down before you leveled? If so, what's your technique? I did it with a few really bad spots last year by digging up a square of sod, removing soil and rocks from underneath, and then laying it back down. It helped, but it was also very hard work. I'd guess there are 6-8 in the front I'd want to bring down, and at least that many in the back if I want to start that. I'm just not sure I want to do that work and then follow it up by breaking my back with 3 tons of sand.

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

I've got the same issue in my back yard. I've been wondering if I can do very heavy manual core pulling with something like this https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=26953 on the high spots.
This should remove a good amount of soil and and then use a tamper to push the high spot down and fill in the aeration holes. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-8-in-x-8-in-Tamper-Steel-Handle-With-Grip-77335-949/315067860


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

A while back, there was a TLF member named @Austinite. He did a video where he rented a sod cutter to do pretty much what you're asking about.
He removed a section of turf, dug out some soil in that area, and then placed the sod he'd cut out back on that spot. I think it worked pretty well for him.
Look him up on YT under Austinite.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

JayGo said:


> A while back, there was a TLF member named @Austinite. He did a video where he rented a sod cutter to do pretty much what you're asking about.
> He remove a section of turf, dug out some soil in that area, and then placed the sod back. I think it worked pretty well for him.
> Look him up on YT.


This is exactly what I would do and have done this successfully before. Very easy to get manageable pieces of sod. I used sand underneath in spots where I had to fill in to make it level.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

I used a pressure washer on the high spots last season. It wasn't pretty but it works well. It blasts mud everywhere and exposes all the roots. Which gets mowed over and has to regrow back in. It looks terrible for a little while but hey you dont needs tons of sand to do it. It worked good enough to where I am not going to sand my whole yard. So it just depends on what kind of damage you can live with. It worked well for me. YMMV


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

I think my wife would kill me if I tried the mudslinging pressure washer method, and I don't think my project is big enough to justify a sod cutter. @Automate, I did consider this swiss cheese method you're considering but it sounds like a lot of work too!

I may just target the worst ones and do it by hand again. Thanks all!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You also might want to look into renting an aerator and asphalt roller. Aerate the heck out of the high areas and then go over the area or whole lawn with the asphalt roller. You will also want to make sure the lawn is adequately watered as that will help with the roller smoothing things out.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> You also might want to look into renting an aerator and asphalt roller. Aerate the heck out of the high areas and then go over the area or whole lawn with the asphalt roller. You will also want to make sure the lawn is adequately watered as that will help with the roller smoothing things out.


Does that not create/exacerbate compaction issues? My soil is heavy clay so I'm particularly concerned with that.


----------



## blitz28179 (May 28, 2020)

DeepC said:


> I used a pressure washer on the high spots last season. It wasn't pretty but it works well. It blasts mud everywhere and exposes all the roots. Which gets mowed over and has to regrow back in. It looks terrible for a little while but hey you dont needs tons of sand to do it. It worked good enough to where I am not going to sand my whole yard. So it just depends on what kind of damage you can live with. It worked well for me. YMMV


I actually always get high spots on a certain area beside my concrete driveway that always likes to get higher(i am on a hill). I was cleaning the concrete with my pressure washer one day and decided to hit that high area and was surprised at the results.. It does make a mess but dries up fast and fills back in really fast too.. Gonna try this for the first time out in my lawn, My neighbors are gonna think ive lost it for sure ha


----------



## blitz28179 (May 28, 2020)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > You also might want to look into renting an aerator and asphalt roller. Aerate the heck out of the high areas and then go over the area or whole lawn with the asphalt roller. You will also want to make sure the lawn is adequately watered as that will help with the roller smoothing things out.
> ...


Theres a guy in a Facebook group who does the roller and he has one of the nicest bermuda lawns around. Of course I dont think he has red clay like I do lol. The machine is like $250 to rent for for a day for those whos curious. I might conisder it but have slope and not sure if it would work on my hills?


----------



## blitz28179 (May 28, 2020)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> I think my wife would kill me if I tried the mudslinging pressure washer method, and I don't think my project is big enough to justify a sod cutter. @Automate, I did consider this swiss cheese method you're considering but it sounds like a lot of work too!
> 
> I may just target the worst ones and do it by hand again. Thanks all!


I think it would work better using the less powered 1800 psi electric pressure washer than a honda 3200 psi gas powered pressure washer. I only have the electric, I would imagine the mess would be unbearable with the high powered gas models


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

I have a SunJoe scarifier . . . how quickly would it recover if I ran several passes at -10 over the high spots to try to bring them down some? Or would that even work?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > You also might want to look into renting an aerator and asphalt roller. Aerate the heck out of the high areas and then go over the area or whole lawn with the asphalt roller. You will also want to make sure the lawn is adequately watered as that will help with the roller smoothing things out.
> ...


Yeah, I was going to mention that depending on what kind of soil you have. I have sand so it's not an issue but I do plan on rolling my lawn in the future.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

blitz28179 said:


> Bermuda_Rooster said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


@TheTurfTamer :thumbup:


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

SGrabs33 said:


> @TheTurfTamer :thumbup:


Thanks! I just checked out his journal and he does have a gorgeous lawn. Looks like he did start with a lot of clay, but along with the asphalt roller he aerates frequently and topdresses with OM and sand in addition to the rolling . . . so it's a lot like what @Mightyquinn suggested with the swiss cheese method for the high spots, only he does it everywhere.

I don't have the budget for all of the equipment that requires, but it is amazing to see the results! I may have to consider a low-budget version of that . . . wonder if the proplugger could be of any use for this?


----------



## nichord (Jul 9, 2020)

Just a thought and according to what size spots you are talking about. I have been thinking about using a pro plugger to pull a bunch of 4" plugs in an area then tamp it down with a 10" square tamper or roller. Feeling like I would then have to figure out what to do with the plugs. Maybe a little topsoil and cut the plugs down to 2" tall and put back in. Just what I have thought but maybe somebody has done this that has a pro plugger and can chime in. All according to how big of spots. EDIT: Probably a solution that is somewhere between pulling smaller cores with aerator and a sod cutter.


----------



## lilslugger (Aug 7, 2019)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> I have a SunJoe scarifier . . . how quickly would it recover if I ran several passes at -10 over the high spots to try to bring them down some? Or would that even work?


I've seen this work, I've yet to try it myself.


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

Sod cutter is the way to go, although very labor intensive. I carved out a slight hill in my backyard. The Texas black gumbo clay will test a man's will for sure! :lol:


----------



## Wax0589 (Jun 11, 2020)

lilslugger said:


> Bermuda_Rooster said:
> 
> 
> > I have a SunJoe scarifier . . . how quickly would it recover if I ran several passes at -10 over the high spots to try to bring them down some? Or would that even work?
> ...


It does work, but don't expect to be easy. I did use my Sunjoe last week to do four or five passes on couple of high spot in the back yard, then took my garden hose to spray high pressure water to gently shave the soil down. I feel that using only the Sunjoe will harm the grass structure to much.


----------



## blitz28179 (May 28, 2020)

SGrabs33 said:


> blitz28179 said:
> 
> 
> > Bermuda_Rooster said:
> ...


Could be, the name he goes by on a facebook group is aaron wickman? BTW the FB group is claled bermuda lawn dominators if anybody is interested


----------



## blitz28179 (May 28, 2020)

blitz28179 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > blitz28179 said:
> ...


----------



## blitz28179 (May 28, 2020)

blitz28179 said:


> blitz28179 said:
> 
> 
> > SGrabs33 said:
> ...


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Yes, I am the TurfTamer on Instagram and TickTock and Aaron Wickham on Facebook. I have used lots of rollers included the heavy sod roller. Have to start somewhere with leveling.


----------

